# Lionel 8310 info?



## CJs Trains (Dec 12, 2016)

Good morning,

New member and first time posting here.

I recently purchased a Lionel 8310 locomotive and coal tender from Ebay. I believe they were built sometime around 1974. I attached a picture. 



When I received it, I couldn't get it to function. I think I have the problem narrowed to the E-unit.

Also, the tender it came with doesn't appear to belong to it. FRom what I can find the 8310 was a NJ mode and the tender says PA. It also has a small electric wire coming from the front which I'm thinking powers maybe a whistle or the red light on the rear of the car???

Does anyone have any information on these. I can't find much at all and I'd like to get it running again.

Thanks in advance for any information. I'm looking to learning alot from you all!

CJ


----------



## B&O Forever (Nov 17, 2016)

Why do think the e unit is at fault?

Does the track have power?

Can you hear the e unit cycling?

Do you know how to move the e unit to change the operation?

Do the wheels turn by hand? 

I once bought an engine at a show, it had a screw stuck in the gears. Easy fix!

Tell us more


----------



## CJs Trains (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't know a whole lot about E-units, but it doesn't seem to have the right action... the level slips back and forth quite easily and doesn't feel like its engaging. All I'm doing is moving the little lever back and forth. Also, the "tab" that sticks up through the engine body seems to be very short and doesn't have much sticking out to put a finger on.

I haven't had the engine all apart yet. That's why I was looking for some more info on operation or an exploded diagram. I have been leary about taking the trucks, etc off to get the body off.

Not sure about the sound of it cycling. The loco kind of buzzed like other ones I have.

The wheels do turn pretty freely, but I'm sure could still benefit from some oil.

I know the track has power because I run other locos on it.

Thank you for your response... I appreciate your time!


----------



## B&O Forever (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't have access to diagrams off the top of my head, but it sounds like the e unit may just need cleaning so it can cycle. Some of the e units I've seen have a very short rod and one almost needs a screw driver to move it.

You will probably find a diagram at: https://www.lionelsupport.com/service-documents/ look in the supplements. It may take a while, but you probably will see your loco there.

I've never seen a screw I wasn't afraid to remove. There probably is one screw on the top of the loco and two near the front wheels.

Don't remove what look like bolts which attache the rods to the wheels. They aren't bolts and will only go in and out a few times in my experience.

Take the body off, you don't have anything to lose at this point. The rods can be a bugger to get back in the first time you re assemble.

There are a lot of posts regarding e unit servicing.

Good luck, let us know how you do.


----------



## PaperTRW (Dec 11, 2015)

The 8310 was a locomotive made for Sears between 1973 and 1975. 

Your tender is from the 8506, and contains a back-up light (that's what the wire is for). Since there's no connection for it on the 8310, I'd either clip it off, or stuff it back in the tender.

The exploded view for the 8506 (an 0-4-0, very similar to your 8310 2-4-0) with the 8310 parts list can be found here:

https://www.lionelsupport.com/media/servicedocuments/18310Complete.pdf

I hope this helps-
TRW


----------



## CJs Trains (Dec 12, 2016)

Thank you very much to you folks for the information! I'll give your suggestions a shot this weekend and report back!


----------

